# Clematis Krankheit?



## Tiger260771 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Ich habe das Problem das die Blätter einer Clematisart immer gelb werden oder Aussehen als wenn sie von Pilz befallen sind. Schneide die Pflanze jedes Jahr ganz zurück.
Die andere Clematisart mit kleinen Blättern hat dieses Problem bis jetzt nicht. Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

 

 

 
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Clematis Krankheit?*

Hey Marco,

ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit Clematis aus ... was man an meinem sieht  Seeehhhrrrr mickrig 

Aber vielleicht findest Du hier den Rat, den Du suchst.

http://www.gartendatenbank.de/wiki/clematis-1_infos_waldreben

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Clematis Krankheit?*

Servus Marco

Herzlich Willkommen

Klick Dich mal hier durch ...

Selbst kann ich nix dazu beitragen, obwohl in meinem Garten auch 4 Clematis-Arten wachsen ...

Ach ja ... gibt es auch Bilder von deinem Teich


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Clematis Krankheit?*

Was für eine Krankheit das ist keine Ahnung aber ich kann dir sagen, dass wir früher auch unsere Clematis immer zurück geschnitten haben seit einigen Jahren machen wir das nichtmehr und sie wächst wie verückt.


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Clematis Krankheit?*

Hallo Marco,

kann das zwar auf den Bildern nicht wirklich erkennen, aber wenn es sieht ein wenig wie Mehltau aus.

Wenn die Triebe dann allerdings abwelken, dann ist es die berühmte Clematiswelke. Da werde nicht alle Sorten von angegriffen.


----------



## Tiger260771 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Clematis Krankheit?*

Hallo

Also blühen tun die Clematis herrlich. Nur im laufe der Zeit werden die Blätter gelb und dann braun abgestorben von unten nach oben.Das sieht im Sommer natürlich blöd aus.Der Zaun soll ja richtig dicht werden. Daneben wächst eine Art mit kleinen Blättern die hat das nicht. 
Ich dachte ich kann sie noch retten. Ansonsten wird sie sich nächstes Jahr verabschieden und ich pflanze die andere Sorte ein.

Gruß
Marco


----------

